# Crollo di Netflix in borsa: crisi di ricavi e abbonamenti.



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2022)

Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.

Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


tra le cause, mettere serie sempre sullo stesso tema


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2022)

Covid, Russia, account condivisi.... tutte balle.... la gente si è stufata di schifezze senza una trama, con sola agenda mondialista.
Ogni sceneggiatura originale di Netflix e Amazon è solo in funzione del gender fluid, ambientalismo, razzismo. Non esiste più creatività o libertà degli autori.

Godo tantissimo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


Chissà magari la gente sta rinsavendo magicamente e ha deciso di tornare a vivere invece di appassire su comodi divani imbottendosi di serie TV.. sicuramente una mano a questo calo la danno i contenuti proposti, 3 serie su 4 ormai sono narrazioni pessime utili solamente a portare la dose quotidiana di identità di genere nelle case.


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Covid, Russia, acount condivisi.... tutte balle.... la gente si è stufata di schifezze senza una trama, con sola agenda mondialista.
> Ogni sceneggiatura originale di Netflix e Amazon è solo in funzione del gender fluid, ambientalismo, razzismo. Non esiste più creatività o libertà degli autori.
> 
> Godo tantissimo.


sono contento, pensavo di essere l'unico a pensare ciò.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Il calo di Netflix è dovuto a diversi fattori..
- Nascita di nuovi competitor ( Disney+, Apple TV, Prime Video, Roku, ecc.. )
- Fine Pandemia
- 1M di abbonamenti in meno causa guerra
- E poi anche il fattore che adesso puoi costruire il tuo Netflix in casa con soli 180€ per sempre e quindi tagliare i costi di un abbonamen.. grazie a Plex Media server.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


Che palle sta rincorsa alla crescita infinita solo per dar da bere agli investitori.
Dove sta scritto che debba sempre tutto crescere?
Finchè da una rendita, un' azienda va bene.

Invece no... crescere crescere crescere...per andare dove mi chiedo io.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


meglio un abbonamento in palestra o in piscina


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Aprile 2022)

Ma davvero oggi c’è gente che guarda la tv? A parte gli eventi sportivi, o gli eventi speciali varietà come san remo o X factor chi guarda la tv quando esiste netflix? Speriamo non ***** MAI, non saprei più tornare indietro. Al limite uso Amazon prime o Sky on demand, ma nonsopporterei più l’essere legato a degli orari o giorni per vedere una serie tv ad esempio.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Con Nvidia Shield pro + Plex non hai più bisogno di Netflix o simili Costo: 180€

OPPURE anche con raspberry pi 4 + Plex costo: 100€

E non sarete legati più a nessun abbonamento ! Scaricate quello che volete e avrete la stessa interfaccia Netflix o migliore!


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


Non mi sono mai abbonato a queste piattaforme, tantomeno Netflix, ma a livello generale considerando l'inflazione galoppante per l'aumento dei costi di tutto, a cominciare dall'energia, trovo naturale tagliare per prime le spese superflue.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


"Cavolo, proprio adesso che stava per uscire la serie sul tenente ucraino nero che si sposava con il sottotenente russo etero che scopre di essere omosessuale e insieme salvano la centrale di Chernobyl da una bomba termobarica di Adolf Putin!"

GNOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CS10 (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Con Nvidia Shield pro + Plex non hai più bisogno di Netflix o simili Costo: 180€
> 
> OPPURE anche con raspberry pi 4 + Plex costo: 100€
> 
> E non sarete legati più a nessun abbonamento ! Scaricate quello che volete e avrete la stessa interfaccia Netflix o migliore!


é una marchetta?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Con Nvidia Shield pro + Plex non hai più bisogno di Netflix o simili Costo: 180€
> 
> OPPURE anche con raspberry pi 4 + Plex costo: 100€
> 
> E non sarete legati più a nessun abbonamento ! Scaricate quello che volete e avrete la stessa interfaccia Netflix o migliore!


Cioè?? Puoi vedere Netflix, Prime, Disney +?


----------



## CS10 (20 Aprile 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cioè?? Puoi vedere Netflix, Prime, Disney +?


No puoi vedere le stesse cose se le scarichi illegalmente e le salvi su quel server.


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Covid, Russia, account condivisi.... tutte balle.... la gente si è stufata di schifezze senza una trama, con sola agenda mondialista.
> Ogni sceneggiatura originale di Netflix e Amazon è solo in funzione del gender fluid, ambientalismo, razzismo. Non esiste più creatività o libertà degli autori.
> 
> Godo tantissimo.


Se fallisse sarei contento, devono fallire tutti sti canali che hanno reso la TV solo per ricchi e ai poveracci solo la D'Urso...


----------



## CS10 (20 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se fallisse sarei contento, devono fallire tutti sti canali che hanno reso la TV solo per ricchi e ai poveracci solo la D'Urso...


beh non che prima dell'era dello streaming la Tv fosse molto diversa, vedevi sempre la D'Urso, Bonolis, Costanzo, la De Filippi, Conti, Amadeus e compagnia bella e i programmi sempre quelli erano.
Semplicemente con lo streaming la gente ha capito che esiste anche altro.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> é una marchetta?


ma che marchetta... è la soluzione che ho trovato io per smettere di avere 30 abbonamenti... e mi scarico cosa voglio


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Con Nvidia Shield pro + Plex non hai più bisogno di Netflix o simili Costo: 180€
> 
> OPPURE anche con raspberry pi 4 + Plex costo: 100€
> 
> E non sarete legati più a nessun abbonamento ! Scaricate quello che volete e avrete la stessa interfaccia Netflix o migliore!


Interessante!
Puoi spiegare come funziona?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> meglio un abbonamento in palestra o in piscina


Perchè no un abbonamento in palestra E anche a Netflix?
A me personalmente Netflix piace molto, sono a casa con la febbre e mi sono appena sparato 3 ore di documentario su John Wayne Gacy.
Oltre a serie o a film spazzatura fanno anche robe di qualità secondo me.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cioè?? Puoi vedere Netflix, Prime, Disney +?


Con Torrent e Mega Download ti scarichi tutte le serie che vuoi, le carichi su un External Hard Drive da 2-4-6 Tera lo colleghi a Nvidia Shield Tv Pro, crei una cartella condivisa di rete tra Nvidia Shield e il tuo Pc per trasferire i file, ti scarichi poi Plex ( interfaccia privata Netflix ) ed il gioco è fatto...

Hai tutto quello che vuoi a 0 costo mensile...


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Interessante!
> Puoi spiegare come funziona?


Con Torrent e Mega Download ti scarichi tutte le serie che vuoi, le carichi su un External Hard Drive da 2-4-6 Tera lo colleghi a Nvidia Shield Tv Pro, crei una cartella condivisa di rete tra Nvidia Shield e il tuo Pc per trasferire i file, ti scarichi poi Plex ( interfaccia privata Netflix ) colleghi lo Shield alla Tv e il gioco è fatto..

Hai tutto quello che vuoi a 0 costo mensile...


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


Netflix era quasi monopolista di fatto, ora ha grande concorrenza e non è che proponga esattamente soltanto perle, anzi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Con Torrent e Mega Download ti scarichi tutte le serie che vuoi, le carichi su un External Hard Drive da 2-4-6 Tera lo colleghi a Nvidia Shield Tv Pro, crei una cartella condivisa di rete tra Nvidia Shield e il tuo Pc per trasferire i file, ti scarichi poi Plex ( interfaccia privata Netflix ) ed il gioco è fatto...
> 
> Hai tutto quello che vuoi a 0 costo mensile...


Beh, direi che è molto comodo. Vabbè che non è tanto diverso dalle persone che scaricano ugualmente le serie tv/anime ecc ecc e se le vedono sul pc


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


urge subito un altro locchedaun


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tra le cause, mettere serie sempre sullo stesso tema


La gente si è rotta le balle di prodotti infimi fatti solo per propaganda becera. Continuano ad eliminare roba di qualità per immettere robaccia. Secondo loro come doveva finire?


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Beh, direi che è molto comodo. Vabbè che non è tanto diverso dalle persone che scaricano ugualmente le serie tv/anime ecc ecc e se le vedono sul pc


Plex lo puoi vedere anche sul tuo smartphone e Tablet ovunque sei basta che tieni acceso Nvidia Shield


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


Godo, sono il megafono degli SJW americani, cancro dell'occidente in maniera uguale e contraria alla ciurmaglia di Trump e accoliti alt right. 
Ora sotto con Twitter, che spero Musk "denazificherà", e con Trump interdetto per sempre dai pubblici uffici.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ora sotto con Twitter, che spero Musk "denazificherà", e con Trump interdetto per sempre dai pubblici uffici.


Non ho capito l'ultima parte di Trump


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Plex lo puoi vedere anche sul tuo smartphone e Tablet ovunque sei basta che tieni acceso Nvidia Shield


Ho capito, thanks


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "Cavolo, proprio adesso che stava per uscire la serie sul tenente ucraino nero che si sposava con il sottotenente russo etero che scopre di essere omosessuale e insieme salvano la centrale di Chernobyl da una bomba termobarica di Adolf Putin!"
> 
> GNOOOOOOOOO


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2022)

Per giustificare un abbonamento, le produzioni di serie tv sono diventate una come una fabbrica di scarpe.

Producono producono producono e ovviamente la qualità ne risente.

Mio personale parere;

Ero un grosso fruitore da almeno 15 anni di telefilm, da 2 anni a questa parte mi sono reso conto da solo che ormai ci dedico 2 ore a settimana quando è tanto.

Il distacco è avvenuto automaticamente, senza forzature.

Bei tempi quando le Serie TV erano per pochi e non di super-massa.
Una moda l' hanno fatta diventare..


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ho capito l'ultima parte di Trump


Niente, è dovuto alla “fine di un incubo” perché ora
C’è il grande bidet. Mamma quanto godo se rieleggono trump


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per giustificare un abbonamento, le produzioni di serie tv sono diventate una come una fabbrica di scarpe.
> 
> Producono producono producono e ovviamente la qualità ne risente.
> 
> ...


Più che altro questo modo di fare di aprire serie a nastro e poi dopo la prima decidere se continuare o meno mi urta il sistema nervoso...

Ad esempio Utopia di Amazon Prime... Mi piaceva un sacco.. è stata uccisa dopo la prima serie...


----------



## Raryof (20 Aprile 2022)

Bene così, tra l'altro noto da diversi siti dove usufruisco di tutto senza dare 1€ ai satanisti e globalisti che mi vogliono rieducare nell'era di internet, quando io sono nato col pensiero che attraverso internet avrei avuto tutto gratis, che stanno cercando continuamente di bloccare i soliti siti che poi in tempi brevissimi ritornano online, ma ci sono talmente tanti modi per trovare roba, dai vari servizi legali tipo raiplay e simili ad altro, che trovo assolutamente giusto non rifornire le multinazionali, internet è stato creato bene e un po' male ed è una gabbia controllante ma su alcune cose, i lorsignori, non possono controllare nulla, si trova la qualità anche senza spendere un'h, quindi l'essere dalla parte di netflix, l'essere dalla parte dei "buoni" non ha alcun senso, avrà una crisi il settore? le crisi non sempre sono sbagliate, possono anche fare tagli, può uscire una serie in meno, nessun problema, di sicuro posso dire che se devo essere su internet, uno strumento fortissimo, per essere controllato ovunque tranne che per alcune cose, beh posso anche usare quello strumento per fare i miei porci comodi, del resto nessuno mi obbliga a guardare serie attraverso internet o a stare su internet, volevano arrivare dappertutto? beh qualcosa ogni tanto bisogna lasciare e comunque se i prodotti valgono non hanno mai problemi.
Ma poi tanti discorsi e hanno distrutto i cinema, hanno storto il mondo, poi piangono, io se fossi russo quella roba nemmeno la guarderei e invece tantissimi continuano a seguire serie italiane e non per apprendere la lingua, mentre noi li schifiamo e vogliamo la pace facendo la guerra ad una etnia perché ci hanno detto cattiva, tanti cortocircuiti in un mondo che ha cercato di tentare la strada verso la globalizzazione forzata, in tutti i settori, partendo da tanti reset, sociali, culturali, sportivi, di tutto, se le multinazionali piangono ci deve fregare 0, la maggior parte di esse crea confusione di massa e nulla più.


----------



## danjr (20 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tra le cause, mettere serie sempre sullo stesso tema


Qualità nettamente inferiore rispetto al passato. Abbonamento che non vale più il prezzo del biglietto


----------



## danjr (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Covid, Russia, account condivisi.... tutte balle.... la gente si è stufata di schifezze senza una trama, con sola agenda mondialista.
> Ogni sceneggiatura originale di Netflix e Amazon è solo in funzione del gender fluid, ambientalismo, razzismo. Non esiste più creatività o libertà degli autori.
> 
> Godo tantissimo.


Io penso che la qualità di Prime sia attualmente superiore nei prodotti originali, la migliore attualmente secondo me è Apple+


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ho capito l'ultima parte di Trump


Che SJW e Alt Right trumpiana sono due cancri, due lati della stessa medaglia, che vanno spazzati via. 
Nessuna delle due parti ha il mio rispetto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Con Torrent e Mega Download ti scarichi tutte le serie che vuoi, le carichi su un External Hard Drive da 2-4-6 Tera lo colleghi a Nvidia Shield Tv Pro, crei una cartella condivisa di rete tra Nvidia Shield e il tuo Pc per trasferire i file, ti scarichi poi Plex ( interfaccia privata Netflix ) ed il gioco è fatto...
> 
> Hai tutto quello che vuoi a 0 costo mensile...


grazie che è a costo zero, è pirateria


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Niente, è dovuto alla “fine di un incubo” perché ora
> C’è il grande bidet. Mamma quanto godo se rieleggono trump


Se tu ogni tanto leggessi quello che scrivo, sapresti che mi fanno ridere sia i trumpiani sia i dem mezzi sjw come Biden (che, per dirne una, ha anche la demenza ed è palesemente unfit for office).
Se dovessi scegliere tra i due, voterei l'asteroide di fine di mondo. Il fatto che negli USA la politica si sia ridotta a questo la dice lunga sulla loro crisi.
Ridatemi Bill Clinton, Reagan, mi farei andare bene pure Nixon dio mio


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> grazie che è a costo zero, è pirateria


Scaricare per uso personale si è reato puoi ricevere una multa da 154€ fino ad un massimo di 1032€ più la confisca dei dati.. Quindi solo una sanzione amministrativa... Non finisci in carcere.. 

La domanda è tu ce li vedi i poliziotti fare porta a porta ? Poi basta che quando scarichi accendi il VPN


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> grazie che è a costo zero, è pirateria


Scaricare per uso personale si è reato puoi ricevere una multa da 154€ fino ad un massimo di 1032€... Quindi solo una sanzione amministrativa... Non finisci in carcere..

La domanda è tu ce li vedi i poliziotti fare porta a porta ? Poi basta che quando scarichi accendi il VPN


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Scaricare per uso personale si è reato puoi ricevere una multa da 154€ fino ad un massimo di 1032€... Quindi solo una sanzione amministrativa... Non finisci in carcere..
> 
> La domanda è tu ce li vedi i poliziotti fare porta a porta ? Poi basta che quando scarichi accendi il VPN



sarebbe anche una questione etica, tu lavori gratis o ti pagano per i tuoi servizi? Poi magari siamo i primi a lamentarci del governo ladro?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Scaricare per uso personale si è reato puoi ricevere una multa da 154€ fino ad un massimo di 1032€ più la confisca dei dati.. Quindi solo una sanzione amministrativa... Non finisci in carcere..
> 
> La domanda è tu ce li vedi i poliziotti fare porta a porta ? Poi basta che quando scarichi accendi il VPN


vabbe ma che ragionamenti sono?  che non finisci in carcere mi sembra scontato, pero tu fai sembrare il rubare la roba protetta da diritti d'autore come una cosa normale e sopratutto innovativa, quando esiste praticamente dalla notte dei tempi


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sarebbe anche una questione etica, tu lavori gratis o ti pagano per i tuoi servizi? Poi magari siamo i primi a lamentarci del governo ladro?


Hai ragione ma quando il sistema, diventa insostenibile con 30 abbonamenti tutte le serie sparse in più parti, film e serie che non trovi più, quando anche la politica si infiltra negli show, la soluzione o spegni o decidi tu cosa vedere con la pirateria..


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe ma che ragionamenti sono?  che non finisci in carcere mi sembra scontato, pero tu fai sembrare il rubare la roba protetta da diritti d'autore come una cosa normale e sopratutto innovativa, quando esiste praticamente dalla notte dei tempi


La pirateria esiste dalla notte dei tempi, Nvidia shield da 2 anni


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La pirateria esiste dalla notte dei tempi, Nvidia shield da 2 anni


si ma la questione è un'altra, stai proponendo una pratica illegale


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma la questione è un'altra, stai proponendo una pratica illegale


Ne valuto i rischi.. per me è una questione ideologica, preferisco avere il potere e scegliere cosa guardare e quando guardarlo.. Nessuno possiede più ciò che vede o ascolta, si limita a “noleggiarlo” da queste grosse multinazionali ( Netflix, Amazon ecc.. ) per il tempo necessario alla visione.

è illegale? si ma meno rischioso di molte altre pratiche illegali.. e sinceramente innocuo, gli attori fanno soldi a palate in ogni caso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "Cavolo, proprio adesso che stava per uscire la serie sul tenente ucraino nero che si sposava con il sottotenente russo etero che scopre di essere omosessuale e insieme salvano la centrale di Chernobyl da una bomba termobarica di Adolf Putin!"
> 
> GNOOOOOOOOO


Non é credibile, manca un trans


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ne valuto i rischi.. per me è una questione ideologica, preferisco avere il potere e scegliere cosa guardare e quando guardarlo.. Nessuno possiede più ciò che vede o ascolta, si limita a “noleggiarlo” da queste grosse multinazionali ( Netflix, Amazon ecc.. ) per il tempo necessario alla visione


permettimi di dissentire, è la classica scusa per giustificare qualcosa di sbagliato.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> permettimi di dissentire, è la classica scusa per giustificare qualcosa di sbagliato.


Non mi sto giustificando... è una mia scelta corro i miei rischi e preferisco spendere i miei soldi altrove oltre al fatto di possedere quello che guardo e riguardarlo quando mi pare piace...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


Condivido quanto detto da tutti.. La gente si è stufata di pagare x vedere ogni giorno una rappresentazione di una realtà che non esiste..
Ormai è sempre la stessa minestra col gay, il nero o la donna forte che viene messo in ogni trama..
Puah


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non mi sto giustificando... è una mia scelta preferisco spendere i miei soldi altrove oltre al fatto di possedere quello che guardo e riguardarlo quando mi pare piace...


quello stai facendo trovare delle scuse a qualcosa di non corretto, se vuoi possedere qualcosa esistono sempre i cofanetti in dvd/bluray delle varie serie tv se proprio vuoi il formato fisico


----------



## Viulento (20 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se tu ogni tanto leggessi quello che scrivo, sapresti che mi fanno ridere sia i trumpiani sia i dem mezzi sjw come Biden (che, per dirne una, ha anche la demenza ed è palesemente unfit for office).
> Se dovessi scegliere tra i due, voterei l'asteroide di fine di mondo. Il fatto che negli USA la politica si sia ridotta a questo la dice lunga sulla loro crisi.
> Ridatemi Bill Clinton, Reagan, mi farei andare bene pure Nixon dio mio


Si sono d’accordo, facevo una battuta scherzando su chi diceva che biden era la “fine di un incubo “. Alla fine tutti i nodi vengono al pettine…


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2022)

*Evitiamo di continuare discussioni su Streaming e robe varie. Grazie*


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quello stai facendo trovare delle scuse a qualcosa di non corretto


io invece lo trovo molto pratico, divertente e gratuito


----------



## danjr (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Con Torrent e Mega Download ti scarichi tutte le serie che vuoi, le carichi su un External Hard Drive da 2-4-6 Tera lo colleghi a Nvidia Shield Tv Pro, crei una cartella condivisa di rete tra Nvidia Shield e il tuo Pc per trasferire i file, ti scarichi poi Plex ( interfaccia privata Netflix ) ed il gioco è fatto...
> 
> Hai tutto quello che vuoi a 0 costo mensile...


Presumo sia anche non legale


----------



## vota DC (20 Aprile 2022)

Un tempo era tutto su YouTube riguardo le serie e i film vecchi, il resto era su cinema o televisione ma nel giro di un paio di anni finiva su YouTube, poi ci hanno messo un freno.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Presumo sia anche non legale


legale se inserisci film che possiedi, poi sei sei pratico e ti pari con il VPN puoi andare di pirateria


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Covid, Russia, account condivisi.... tutte balle.... la gente si è stufata di schifezze senza una trama, con sola agenda mondialista.
> Ogni sceneggiatura originale di Netflix e Amazon è solo in funzione del gender fluid, ambientalismo, razzismo. Non esiste più creatività o libertà degli autori.
> 
> Godo tantissimo.



Questo fa capire che la maggioranza della popolazione ha ancora un briciolo di gusto e cervello. Parlo di quella maggioranza che non va a nessun corteo, che si fa i fatti propri etc. I media ci fanno vedere solo fanatici di lgbt e schifezze varie, come se nel mondo ci fossero solo loro, ma la realtà è ben diversa per fortuna, anche se mi tocca ammettere che il mondo ha preso una piega oscena.


----------



## danjr (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Più che altro questo modo di fare di aprire serie a nastro e poi dopo la prima decidere se continuare o meno mi urta il sistema nervoso...
> 
> Ad esempio Utopia di Amazon Prime... Mi piaceva un sacco.. è stata uccisa dopo la prima serie...


Utopia se non sbaglia ha due stagioni… comunque non penso sia prodotta da Amazon, la vidi parecchi anni fa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Aprile 2022)

Quando mi è scaduto il "contratto" annuale con amici, abbiamo deciso di non rinnovare, immondizia su immondizia peggio della tv. Le serie netflix si dividono tra propaganda e trash softporn, chiaramente spesso combinandosi. Immondizia.

Per il momento ho prime che lo pago ancora a prezzo studenti ed è veramente un signor servizio e Disney+ condiviso, costo basso.

Avere un server multimediale in casa sta per diventare l'unica soluzione per contrastare sti maiali che si ingrassano per farci vedere immondizia, si ritorna al primo decennio del 2000


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2022)

Ho un televisore 4k e Netflix tratta utenti con televisori di questo tipo in modo osceno. In Germania puoi guardare Netflix 4k solo con il abbonamento Premium a 18€/mese. Una roba criminale. Nei abbonamenti a 9 € (nemmeno HD) e 13 € non é incluso.
Praticamente qui in Germania i prezzi mensili sono questi:

Amazon Prime 8 € (con vari servizi inclusi oltre al Streaming)
Canone TV nazionale: 18 €
DAZN: Aumentano a 30 € ad Agosto
Netflix 4k: 18 €
Disney+ con 4k: 9€
*Totale: 83 € / mese*
Totalmente impensabile essere abbonato a tutti questi servizi. DAZN é l'unico con sport, Amazon ha un sacco d'altri servizi inclusi, Disney+ offre il 4k a pochi soldi. Conti alla mano Netflix qui ha un rapporto qualita orrendo rispetto al resto. Nuove serie di qualita ce ne sono poche e se mi aumentano il prezzo io saro il primo a disdire Netflix (cosi come in Agosto finira il mio abbonamento DAZN, 30 € al mese per un po di sport sono una follia.)


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Avere un server multimediale in casa sta per diventare l'unica soluzione per contrastare sti maiali che si ingrassano per farci vedere immondizia, si ritorna al primo decennio del 2000


Esatto... Combatti il fuoco con il fuoco, non sono più altezza del servizio..

Senza contare che Netflix sta per abbandonare gli account condivisi e aumentare i prezzi...


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ho un televisore 4k e Netflix tratta utenti con televisori di questo tipo in modo osceno. In Germania puoi guardare Netflix 4k solo con il abbonamento Premium a 18€/mese. Una roba criminale. Nei abbonamenti a 9 € (nemmeno HD) e 13 € non é incluso.
> Praticamente qui in Germania i prezzi mensili sono questi:
> 
> Amazon Prime 8 € (con vari servizi inclusi oltre al Streaming)
> ...


Dazn è fattibile se lasciano 30€ ma con due account condivisi da così smezzare il prezzo.. se no ciao anche a loro e torno allo streaming pirata


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Aprile 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Beh, direi che è molto comodo. Vabbè che non è tanto diverso dalle persone che scaricano ugualmente le serie tv/anime ecc ecc e se le vedono sul pc


Appunto, ste cose si fanno da quando esiste internet. Poi come vuoi farle e dove vuoi vederle sta a ste ma si tratta sempre di cercarle, trovarle, scaricarle e non sempre si riesce facilmente, soprattutto per i contenuti datati. E soprattutto c'è il piccolo particolare che sarebbe illegale.


Comunque Netflix da tempo anzi da quasi sempre ha una qualità molto bassa, è un azienda e come tutte le aziende e è costretta a fare numeri quindi quantità non fa rima con qualità.
E ormai sono solo serie teen con neri bianchi gialli biancaneve uomo coi baffi e simili..... sono quasi contento di questo flop anche se non credo sia successo dall oggi al domani.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Condivido quanto detto da tutti.. La gente si è stufata di pagare x vedere ogni giorno una rappresentazione di una realtà che non esiste..
> Ormai è sempre la stessa minestra col gay, il nero o la donna forte che viene messo in ogni trama..
> Puah



Dimentichi poi il fatto che tutte le coppie sono sempre miste, SEMPRE.

Poco tempo fa su rai 2 all'ora di cena davano 911, c'era la nera lesbica con compagna e figlio, una nera separata dal marito che post divorzio sta con un bianco e l'ex marito (nero) invece è diventato gay e si è trovato il compagno. Ovviamente cenoni tutti insieme stile famiglia mulino bianco. o_o


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


La smettessero di proporre tutti quei contenuti LGBTISNSOEMP+


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Aprile 2022)

Io guardo solo Netflix dove trovo sempre qualcosa da vedere.
ultimamente ho recuperato Manifest e ho iniziato Vikings (ma per dire l'anno scorso ho recuperato tutto Sons of Anarchy e Mr Robot)
Poi ora è iniziata l'ultima stagione Better Call Saul, ci saranno Stranger Things, Ozark.

Insomma di cose nuove da vedere ce ne sono sempre e sono contento.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il calo di Netflix è dovuto a diversi fattori..
> - Nascita di nuovi competitor ( Disney+, Apple TV, Prime Video, Roku, ecc.. )
> - Fine Pandemia
> - 1M di abbonamenti in meno causa guerra
> - E poi anche il fattore che adesso puoi costruire il tuo Netflix in casa con soli 180€ per sempre e quindi tagliare i costi di un abbonamen.. grazie a Plex Media server.


Sto giusto per riciclare un vecchio PC da destinare a NAS casalingo... conosci qualche forum che tratta l'argomento?


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che palle sta rincorsa alla crescita infinita solo per dar da bere agli investitori.
> Dove sta scritto che debba sempre tutto crescere?
> Finchè da una rendita, un' azienda va bene.
> 
> Invece no... crescere crescere crescere...per andare dove mi chiedo io.


E' che oltretutto crescono anche i costi dell'abbonamento! poi si lamentano che lo si condivide, oltre che per avere qualità devi come minimo prendere l'abbo standard da 14 mensili anche se lo vedi da solo!


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.


Secondo me è semplicemente aumentata la concorrenza


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Sto giusto per riciclare un vecchio PC da destinare a NAS casalingo... conosci qualche forum che tratta l'argomento?


Su YouTube ci sono molte guide


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2022)

Ma è vero che vogliono eliminare gli account condivisi? Così mi salutano per sempre...


----------



## danjr (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Dazn è fattibile se lasciano 30€ ma con due account condivisi da così smezzare il prezzo.. se no ciao anche a loro e torno allo streaming pirata


La forza di Amazon è che hai una serie di servizi e non solo il video, finché non si accorgono che non studio più da un pezzo, a 18€ annui mi sembra un servizio esagerato


----------



## danjr (20 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La smettessero di proporre tutti quei contenuti LGBTISNSOEMP+


I problemi non sono i contenuti in sè ma le serie che sono diventate per il 90% scadenti. Se hanno coppie etero e il prodotto da schifo non è che mi cambi molto.


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> I problemi non sono i contenuti in sè ma le serie che sono diventate per il 90% scadenti. Se hanno coppie etero e il prodotto da schifo non è che mi cambi molto.


Si ma molto volte i contenuti risultano scadenti proprio perchè si dà priorità alla conformità a certi canoni piuttosto che curare altri aspetti (sceneggiatura in primis).


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è semplicemente aumentata la concorrenza


Ci sono molte cose che spiegano tutto questo.
Tra fine del lockdown e voglia di uscire di casa e stare fuori, concorrenza che come dici giustamente e aumentata tantissima, problemi di soldi per molti e quindi si taglia dove si può, perdita dei clienti russi...
Oltre a questo aggiungi anche una qualità media sempre più scadente visto che conta solo il numero e la quantità, le storie che sono sempre quelle... Alla fine gira e rigira non e che riesci a sfornare storie innovative... Più quello che è stato già scritto prima sulle "forzature" tra i personaggi... 

Beh con tutto questo mi sembra normale che ci sia un calo vertiginoso.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Io guardo solo Netflix dove trovo sempre qualcosa da vedere.
> ultimamente ho recuperato Manifest e ho iniziato Vikings (ma per dire l'anno scorso ho recuperato tutto Sons of Anarchy e Mr Robot)
> Poi ora è iniziata l'ultima stagione Better Call Saul, ci saranno Stranger Things, Ozark.
> 
> Insomma di cose nuove da vedere ce ne sono sempre e sono contento.


Si ma questa è tutta roba non di Netflix, che in questo caso fa da contenitore. Ma Netflix queste serie le deve pagare per averle e spesso le elimina per fare spazio al proprio ciarpame


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2022)

C'è da dire che negli ultimi mesi mi sto chiedendo perchè lo tengo ancora, cioè obiettivamente arriva troppo poco che mi interessa...mi conviene lasciarlo andare e tra qualche mese farmi giusto un mesetto per vedere quello che mi interessa...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2022)

Netflix non ha più nulla da offrire. Poi mettiamoci che Disney Plus è una macchina da guerra: ha praticamente TUTTO tra serie vecchie, nuove e classici Disney, Star Wars ecc. Tutti brand potentissimi. C'è seriamente il rischio di un monopolio Disney in futuro.


----------



## vota DC (20 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Netflix non ha più nulla da offrire. Poi mettiamoci che Disney Plus è una macchina da guerra: ha praticamente TUTTO tra serie vecchie, nuove e classici Disney, Star Wars ecc. Tutti brand potentissimi. C'è seriamente il rischio di un monopolio Disney in futuro.


Ci stanno poco a rovinarli. L'AD di Disney è "madre di un bambino trans e di un bambino pansessuale", ormai stanno bruciando i soldi accumulati comprando i vari marchi per non usarli. Potrebbero prendersi tutti i film di Pozzetto solo per impedire che vengano diffusi, poi fanno i grandi classici rieditati secondo la loro visione assurda. Riguardo serie nuove....hanno persino preso le fate ignoranti....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ci stanno poco a rovinarli. L'AD di Disney è "madre di un bambino trans e di un bambino pansessuale", ormai stanno bruciando i soldi accumulati comprando i vari marchi per non usarli. Potrebbero prendersi tutti i film di Pozzetto solo per impedire che vengano diffusi, poi fanno i grandi classici rieditati secondo la loro visione assurda. Riguardo serie nuove....hanno persino preso le fate ignoranti....



i film di Pozzetto e Villaggio in mano a questi farabutti sono in serio pericolo....


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Con Torrent e Mega Download ti scarichi tutte le serie che vuoi, le carichi su un External Hard Drive da 2-4-6 Tera lo colleghi a Nvidia Shield Tv Pro, crei una cartella condivisa di rete tra Nvidia Shield e il tuo Pc per trasferire i file, ti scarichi poi Plex ( interfaccia privata Netflix ) colleghi lo Shield alla Tv e il gioco è fatto..
> 
> Hai tutto quello che vuoi a 0 costo mensile...


Se la scelta è quella di non pagare nulla e di scaricare da internet, trovi tutte le serie e i film di qualsiasi piattaforma su telegram, le scarichi sul telefono e con una qualsiasi smart tv le vedi in tv.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dimentichi poi il fatto che tutte le coppie sono sempre miste, SEMPRE.
> 
> Poco tempo fa su rai 2 all'ora di cena davano 911, c'era la nera lesbica con compagna e figlio, una nera separata dal marito che post divorzio sta con un bianco e l'ex marito (nero) invece è diventato gay e si è trovato il compagno. Ovviamente cenoni tutti insieme stile famiglia mulino bianco. o_o


Ormai siamo davvero alla barzelletta co ste cose


----------



## Devil man (21 Aprile 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Se la scelta è quella di non pagare nulla e di scaricare da internet, trovi tutte le serie e i film di qualsiasi piattaforma su telegram, le scarichi sul telefono e con una qualsiasi smart tv le vedi in tv.


Quello lo puoi fare anche con una penna usb.

Il mio concetto è di creare il proprio Netflix 
Ed accederci anche da fuori casa con un tablet o telefono

Quindi ti serve creare un server con una linea internet, sempre accesso, poco rumoroso che non sia ingombrante, che supporti il 4K e a basso costo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma questa è tutta roba non di Netflix, che in questo caso fa da contenitore. Ma Netflix queste serie le deve pagare per averle e spesso le elimina per fare spazio al proprio ciarpame


Tra le original Netflix uscite da poco consiglio: "Frammenti di lei", "l'uomo delle castagne", "la Ragazza di Oslo", "Anatomie di uno scandalo" e "Inventing Anna".

Inoltre io vado matto per i documentari sui serial killer ("i 24 volti di Billy Milligan", "il killer di Time Square", "Caccia ai killer", "il caso Bundy, "Il killer dell'impermeabile giallo", "il caso Gacy", "Night Stalker, il killer di LA", "i figli di Sam")


----------



## gabri65 (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, Netflix cade in borsa, un clamoroso tonfo sotto il 24%.
> La conseguenza è la perdita di abbonamenti, la prima volta dal 2011. Già 200.000 abbonamenti persi nei primi mesi, e le previsioni della stessa azienda parlano di milioni di abbonamenti persi a fine anno.
> 
> Tra le cause imputate dall'azienda trovano spazio la condivisione degli account, la concorrenza (ma anche DIsney + è in forte crisi), la sospensione del servizio in Russia, la fine del boom registrato in periodo di quarantena.
> Ma è la stessa Netflix ad ammettere che il calo dei ricavi ha radici più profonde della fine del lockdown.



Ma speriamo che i cervelli si sveglino un po'.

Devono implodere 'sti progressisti del degrado che stanno riempiendo la testa della gente di lerciume.


----------



## Raryof (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quello lo puoi fare anche con una penna usb.
> 
> Il mio concetto è di creare il proprio Netflix
> Ed accederci anche da fuori casa con un tablet o telefono
> ...


Fino ad anni fa bazzicavo su kodi (mi sa che tu parli di una roba simile, ricordo anche un certo plex ecc), sì è come avere una tv e un catalogo, a chi piace avere una specie di tv fai da te sicuramente può fare una roba simile ma lo stesso materiale lo trova online senza problema, poi può scaricarlo e guardarlo in streaming, per me non è questione di ordine o cataloghi, ma di vedere il cavolo che mi pare, ho tantissime serie in cartelle create apposta che sono ancora lì, ultimamente vado direttamente di streaming ma seguo meno serie, più lentamente, per me internet dal giorno 1 è la chiave per l'intrattenimento gratuito, che sia per streaming o calcio (sport), che sia in diretta o in differita, questo perché la condivisione più grande e il servizio migliore è sempre quello che fanno i naviganti che condividono con altri che hanno gli stessi interessi ed è qualcosa che non puoi fermare, né ora né mai.


----------



## Riccardo88 (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma che marchetta... è la soluzione che ho trovato io per smettere di avere 30 abbonamenti... e mi scarico cosa voglio


Stavo pensando di comprarlo pure io.
Ho già Firestick 4K e Mi-Box con Stremio installato in entrambi, però dalle recensioni che leggo non so, c'è tutta sta differenza in prestazioni da giustificarne il costo?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fino ad anni fa bazzicavo su kodi (mi sa che tu parli di una roba simile, ricordo anche un certo plex ecc), sì è come avere una tv e un catalogo, a chi piace avere una specie di tv fai da te sicuramente può fare una roba simile ma lo stesso materiale lo trova online senza problema, poi può scaricarlo e guardarlo in streaming, per me non è questione di ordine o cataloghi, ma di vedere il cavolo che mi pare, ho tantissime serie in cartelle create apposta che sono ancora lì, ultimamente vado direttamente di streaming ma seguo meno serie, più lentamente, per me internet dal giorno 1 è la chiave per l'intrattenimento gratuito, che sia per streaming o calcio (sport), che sia in diretta o in differita, questo perché la condivisione più grande e il servizio migliore è sempre quello che fanno i naviganti che condividono con altri che hanno gli stessi interessi ed è qualcosa che non puoi fermare, né ora né mai.



Eh già! Non si può fermare!

Almeno finché gli altri stro..zi pagano per farle vedere gratis a te


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh già! Non si può fermare!
> 
> Almeno finché gli altri stro..zi pagano per farle vedere gratis a te


Esatto visto che tutto ciò che esce il giorno dopo va in archivio e diventa "vecchio".
E non pago nulla perché so che c'è del marcio dietro e diventa tutto un cercare di fregare soldi promettendo sempre più contenuti, ma finché ci sarà la condivisione non ci sarà nessun problema, è la legge del mercato, è la legge del progresso, smettono di creare roba perché io non do un €? benissimo, ritorno ai divx ita, ritorno al mulo (che ancora è molto attuale), c'è possibilità di scelta e ci sarà sempre, vale così per tutto, anche per chi ti fa informazione e batte ogni giorno su un tema ma tu te ne sbatti e segui tutt'altro sul tubo, la scelta è mia, gli stro.zi di cui parli tu sono gli stessi che vanno a vaccinarsi, il volgo è stupido e dalla sua stupidità non uscirà mai perché qualcuno gli dice invece di essere nel giusto.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Esatto visto che tutto ciò che esce il giorno dopo va in archivio e diventa "vecchio".
> E non pago nulla perché so che c'è del marcio dietro e diventa tutto un cercare di fregare soldi promettendo sempre più contenuti, ma finché ci sarà la condivisione non ci sarà nessun problema, è la legge del mercato, è la legge del progresso, smettono di creare roba perché io non do un €? benissimo, ritorno ai divx ita, ritorno al mulo (che ancora è molto attuale), c'è possibilità di scelta e ci sarà sempre, vale così per tutto, anche per chi ti fa informazione e batte ogni giorno su un tema ma tu te ne sbatti e segui tutt'altro sul tubo, la scelta è mia, gli stro.zi di cui parli tu sono gli stessi che vanno a vaccinarsi, il volgo è stupido e dalla sua stupidità non uscirà mai perché qualcuno gli dice invece di essere nel giusto.



Guarda che io ho scaricato tonnellate di roba per 10 anni, migliaia di mp3, decine tra serie tv e film, videogiochi non parliamone.
Non sono vergine.

Ma non ci ho mai visto nulla di romantico, ero ben conscio di essere a tutti gli effetti un ladro.
Che godevo di intrattenimento gratuitamente solo perché altri pagavano al posto mio.

Appena me lo son potuto permettere ho iniziato a pagare.

La stai facendo passare come un atto eroico e sovversivo 

In realtà sei solo un pirata


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appena me lo son potuto permettere ho iniziato a pagare.
> 
> La stai facendo passare come un atto eroico e sovversivo
> 
> In realtà sei solo un pirata


Adesso anche non rubare e non approfittarsi del lavoro altrui è diventata roba da pecoroni… Speravo de morì prima! (per restare in tema serie tv).


----------



## UDG (23 Aprile 2022)

Provate emby, ci sono molti contenuti


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Esatto visto che tutto ciò che esce il giorno dopo va in archivio e diventa "vecchio".
> E non pago nulla perché so che c'è del marcio dietro e diventa tutto un cercare di fregare soldi promettendo sempre più contenuti, ma finché ci sarà la condivisione non ci sarà nessun problema, è la legge del mercato, è la legge del progresso, smettono di creare roba perché io non do un €? benissimo, ritorno ai divx ita, ritorno al mulo (che ancora è molto attuale), c'è possibilità di scelta e ci sarà sempre, vale così per tutto, anche per chi ti fa informazione e batte ogni giorno su un tema ma tu te ne sbatti e segui tutt'altro sul tubo, la scelta è mia, gli stro.zi di cui parli tu sono gli stessi che vanno a vaccinarsi, il volgo è stupido e dalla sua stupidità non uscirà mai perché qualcuno gli dice invece di essere nel giusto.


Puoi renderla romantica quanto vuoi ma di fatto stai rubando.
Poi oh, chi non ha mai fruito di streaming lanci la prima pietra, lo faccio anche io con diversi eventi sportivi (ma ad esempio pago Netflix prime Disney+ game pass etc) perché semplicemente mi costerebbe troppo farmi Sky dazn e compagnia, mi darebbe fastidio spendere 150 mese solo per la TV (non ho tutto sto tempo).
Con la differenza però che sono consapevole che ciò che faccio è sbagliato e aspetto che in futuro ci vengano incontro con un nuovo servizio più conveniente per lo sport che senz'altro utilizzerò e pagherò.

Sta narrazione di "io sono intelligente perché vado controcorrente e il volgo è stupido, quanto sono bravo" onestamente avrebbe anche un po' stufato.
Se tutti ragionassero così, il sistema sport, musica e intrattenimento sarebbe fallito da anni.


----------

